# My Router IP flooded? hijacked?



## Nave (Jun 15, 2010)

I play xbox 360 and some high lvl people i play against like to be bad sports and kick me offline (hostbooting) or flood my IP. It happens everyone in a while but it happened a week ago and I think they permanently damaged my router. I have verizon fios and it works great but i got lagged two games in a row by the same group of people i was playing, and immediately after logged off. Then my sister asked me why her labtop stopped searching the internet fast. She has a mac. I don't know if they really decided to mess up my router permanently or if it just got slow. Please help.


----------



## Nave (Jun 15, 2010)

ps. i asked a friend and he said i could close the ports on my router and it would fix it. I'd try it but im a little afraid i'd mess something up


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Reset the router to factory defaults: http://www22.verizon.com/residentialhelp/fiosinternet/networking/setup/questionstwo/98876.htm

The default configuration is all ports closed.


----------



## Nave (Jun 15, 2010)

i just did the reset button for ten seconds, it worked fine for an hour or so then it went right back to not letting me do anything... it doesnt disconnect me it just slows down alot and everything from my computer to my xbox lags during these times.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Try updating the firmware to the latest version, then resetting to defaults again and reconfiguring.


----------



## Nave (Jun 15, 2010)

how do i update the firmware? Also i called verizon a while ago and they told me it could be someone else near me recently hooked up verizon, and that theirs might be interfering with mine. I doubt theres anything i can do about that so i might just cancel verizon and go back to comcast.


----------

